# HO Transformer



## davarney (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello All, 

New to the hobby and the forum. 

I've recently purchased a very nice Varney Mighty Midget Table Top HO train set. The only identifying numbers on the box are #25 and 1957 presumably the year of manufacture. The set did not come with a transformer and I was wondering if someone could tell me what kind I would need to add to the set while keeping it as close to what was originally offered in 1957? 

Thanks, Dave Varney


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Dave, welcome to the forum!

Try looking at this: 
http://www.thetreasuredepot.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction_config.pl?noframes;read=52

It goes with this:
http://www.thetreasuredepot.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction_config.pl?noframes;read=50 

I'm not an HO guy, but does that look like your set?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave,

We don't get much in the way of Varney questions here on the forum. I had to Google to read a bit about the company's history.

Here's a site with several Varney catalogs, including one for 1957 ... on each, you can open jpg's for each page. Perhaps you'll find something in there that might reference the set and/or transformer.

http://www.hoseeker.net/varneymiscellaneous.html

I saw one passing reference that the trains were run on DC, which of course, was commonplace for HO trains. I'd think that any common DC-output train transformer (approx 0 to 18V DC) would work OK.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## davarney (Jan 5, 2011)

Reckers: That set is almost identical to my set which has one additonal car with it. I'll use that transformer picture to start to locate one.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## davarney (Jan 5, 2011)

TJ, That's a great site thanks. At this point with my limited knowledge I will try to match pictures of the original when trying to purchase the transformer. I'd like to keep it a Varney transformer just for originality sake.

Dave


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad to help, Dave. Actually, any old transformer will do, as long as you get the AC vs DC thing right. A good rule of thumb is "More watts is better watts!" The extra power allows you to grow your fleet.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

So Dave did you buy the set for the train or the name?
Are you related? 
I have allot of Varney train cars, but no Varney transformers.
Your best bet to find replacement transformer might be ebay for it. Or post on here someone might have one lying around that they would part with.

Sean


----------



## davarney (Jan 5, 2011)

Sean,

I 've always had trains (Bachman and Lionel) but I started on the Varney trains because of the name. Not sure if I am related to the train people, probably not. I'm going to search through ebay to see if I can find a likely replacement but I want to make sure I get the correct unit because the train that I have is in very nice shape and I'm itching to get t running. 

Dave


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Dave,
If your needing to get the original transformer for keepsake / investment sakes I fully understand! If your needing it to just run it then I would sugest you get a newer power suppy, They have smother operation and safer contols, They have built in overload detectors where as the originals did not.
Sean


----------

